# cardio at home



## gavin (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm looking for few advices about  what cardio can I do at home. I work a lot and I have other commitments so  I have trouble with going to the gym . any input  would be appreciated


----------



## tonys12 (Jun 9, 2011)

gavin said:


> I'm looking for few advices about  what cardio can I do at home. I work a lot and I have other commitments so  I have trouble with going to the gym . any input  would be appreciated



you could use a exercise bike or if your on a budget one of those cardio video , tae-bo..


----------



## gavin (Jun 10, 2011)

tonys12 said:


> you could use a exercise bike or if your on a budget one of those cardio video , tae-bo..



I would be delighted to do some kind of aerobic thing but definitely I will not  buy their stinking videos:naughty1:


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 11, 2011)

gavin said:


> I'm looking for few advices about  what cardio can I do at home. I work a lot and I have other commitments so  I have trouble with going to the gym . any input  would be appreciated



Burst cardio training doing sprints. You can be done in 20-30mins.


----------



## minnie (Jun 13, 2011)

ALIN said:


> Burst cardio training doing sprints. You can be done in 20-30mins.



I bet you will


----------



## private (Jun 16, 2011)

gavin said:


> I'm looking for few advices about  what cardio can I do at home. I work a lot and I have other commitments so  I have trouble with going to the gym . any input  would be appreciated



Agree with exercise bikes too. them  are pretty cheap , also If you do not annoy neighbors who stay  below you, you can  get a skipping rope


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi gavin,
You must take some time from your work to get healthy and fit and at home you can do walking, jogging and running.
If you have bicycle you can also use it as cardio exercise. You can skip rope, climb stairs to burn fats.


----------

